# Como conetar dos PC Via RF o IR con dos tarjetas de red



## eibsoft (Feb 23, 2006)

Hola a todos:

Esto ya lo he posteado en la respueta de un colega... pero quiero hacerlo un tema aparte..

Estoy tratando hace mucho tiempo de conetar mi PC con la de un amigo que vive como a 100 metros de mi casa.. pero no encuentro forma de hacerlo. tirar un CABLE UTP es un poco complicado pues tengo la via publia de por medio... por eso la idea que tengo es de conectar via RF o IR, claro eso si... estoy intentado sustituir el cable UTP por los tranceptores de RF o IR para el enlase... (esta es la idea principal) para quitarme de arriba la cosa de los protocolos y el invento de soft. busque en internet y me encontre un sitio que habla de como hacerlo, pero no puedo abrir la paguina, parece que tiene problemas... este es el sitio 

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/pc/023/index.html

si alguien puede entrar favor de mandarme el contenido.. por otra parte desearia que me ayuden con el tema del circuito...

SAludos Enrique desde Cuba... gracias a todos

este Foro es Genial....


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 23, 2006)

Hola Enrique,

Me parece que la solucion mas simple para este problema es hacer una red wifi, que consiste en 2 tajetas inalambricas para cada PC y un punto de acceso.

Te dejo estos enlaces para que veas de lo que te hablo:

http://support.dlink.com/products/view.asp?productid=DWL-G520

http://support.dlink.com/products/view.asp?productid=DWL-900AP+

Saludos.


----------



## eibsoft (Feb 24, 2006)

Gracias Li-ion:

pero parece que has olvidado algo y es que vivo en CUBA y aqui man no se puede conseguir nada de eso. por eso pedia la ayuda... otra pregunta de lo que me has mandando, las tarjetas solas se pueden conectar sin el acces point, o sea hacer un P2P entre maquinas?... en caso de que eso sea posible como me puedieras ayudar a conseguir dos de estas yo las pago pero aqui no hay nada de eso... escucho opiniones....

Gracias...


----------



## Nacho (Feb 24, 2006)

Para dos computadores no es necesario el access point, ellas te permiten crear una red inalámbrica ad-hoc osea entre los terminales.

Sugerencia: compra las tarjetas por internet a newegg.com y paga el envio a tu pais.

Salu2


----------



## eibsoft (Feb 24, 2006)

Gracias Nacho

es bueno saber eso que no tengo usar el AP es algo menos de buscar y que pagar... deja ver como me las arreglo para conseguir las tarjetas....


----------



## jmax6 (Feb 28, 2006)

hola eidsoft no se si todavia estas interesado en tu link tengo la información guardada en un documento word por si la quieres la tendre guardada.


----------



## eibsoft (Feb 28, 2006)

Gracias Jmax6 ya logre por fin entrar a la paguina y la baje...
 de todas formas muchas gracias...

Enrique


----------



## eibsoft (Mar 17, 2006)

Alguien me puede decir si estas dos cosas son compatibles...

http://support.dlink.com/products/view.asp?productid=DI-624_revC
http://support.dlink.com/products/revision.asp?productid=DWL-G132

por favor lo mas rapido posible..

gracias...


----------



## Betomelo (Abr 6, 2006)

Hola, pues si tienes linea de vista, y no necesitas ancho de banda podrias hacer un enlace optico, con 2 apuntadores lasers baratos, via puerto serial.

Respondiendo a la pregunta de un posteador anterior NO siempre es posible conectar solo 2 pc's mediante tarjetas de red inalambricas, por lo menos en mi experiencia, he tenido que "hackear" algunos modulos de kernel y solo funciona con ciertas tarjetas, que poseen determinado chip, puesto que este tipos de red, se idearon desde un comienzo para que funcionen con un AP, lo que hace el "hack" es convertir una de las tarjetas de red en un AP


----------

